# Advice for grass type and weed for NW Lawn



## Patrick_K (Jul 28, 2018)

Hello lawn experts,

I am new to this forum. Thank you for setting up this awesome forum. I learn a lot from various posts and suggestions. All of you are great!!!

I live in Seattle area, Pacific NW. Here is my current front lawn. :smile:





Q1. I have some fine fescue grass. Can someone identify my other grass type please? Any ryegrass or tall fescue grass please? Thanks. 

Q2. In the middle of the first picture, there are some very thick grasses. It's very big compared to my other grasses. I try to use weed killer (e.g. Weed-B-Gone) and it doesn't work I can only use Round-Up to kill it. :no: Can you tell me what is the weed/grass please? Here are some close-up pictures.









Q3. I am getting ready to over-seed in the Aug/Sep timeframe. I used to purchase the Scotts Pacific Northwest Mix from the big box store. This year, I want to try to do from seed, both for cost and learning reason. SeedSuperStore recommends perennial ryegress (SS9000) for my full sun front yard, and fescue/kbg blend (SS6000) for shady back yard (with ~4 hours sunlight). Is that the normal recommendation? Is pure KBG an option please? Want to try something new. :lol:

Thank you very much for any advice.
Happy Lawn'ing!!!
Patrick


----------



## Wolverine (Jan 17, 2018)

Tall fescue. Round up is the only thing that will kill it.


----------



## Patrick_K (Jul 28, 2018)

@Wolverine Thank you for the info. Is this "Tall Fescue" the same as the TTTF (turf type tall fescue) which got mentioned a lot in this forum please? Thanks.

Can someone help to identify my grass type please? And is KBG a good option for overseeding please? Both the ryegrass blend and fescue/kbg blend have some weed seeds which are concerning. Thank you.


----------



## Wolverine (Jan 17, 2018)

This is a clump type fescue, probably k-31 of a wide blade variety. This is not the same grass as TTTF which is a narrow blade and has more appealing characteristics.

As far as your existing grass it looks like a mix of fine fescue, perrenial rye with some bluegrass. Seattle I'm guessing tends to be on the rainy side? If so KBG would be high maintenance as far as fungus goes.Perrenial rye is a clump type grass that will not spread like KBG or take the heat.

I would start with a soil test first and see where you nutrients are then select a seed or a mix of seed that fits your climate.


----------



## Rule11 (May 5, 2018)

Good stuff here for us PNW folks. So I have had good luck with VIP 3 PRG. I know a few other folks in the area with the same results. With normal irrigation it germinates quick and looks great. My front yard gets full sun and does well. The Poa Annua will be a project in itself to keep at bay. So the VIP 3 would be my suggestion to get started. 12 dollar soil sample company in Burlington which I found through the Cool season lawn guide. My sample for this fall overseed planning is in the mail. Once I learn how to post links in the forum I will try and be more efficient with sharing info. But I am fairly new to this wonderful forum as well.

Below is a picture of VIP 3 after 5 weeks of a gamble summer Reno.



And this is a close up of my front yard which is 3 years old and a bit more mature



Good Luck!


----------



## Patrick_K (Jul 28, 2018)

@Wolverine and @Rule11, thank you for the advice and information. :beer:

@Rule11, your lawn is amazing. One issue is my lawn isn't very flat. I plan to level it after the grass has a good footing. At the moment, it's still thin and too much Tall Fescue (which is from my neighbor). I will kill the TF one by one using Roundup. Can you tell me where I can get the VIP 3 PRG please? Want to check out the cost. Thank you.

Here is my soil test result.


I have just added some N-Ext RGS/MicroGreene/Humic12/Air8 over the weekend. I plan to add some starter fertilizer when I overseed. Hopefully it will bring everything to the right level.

From the feedback and forum posts, it seems KBG isn't the best choice for an established lawn. Other than KBG won't be able to get a good footing as it can be shadowed by existing grass, is there other reason please?

Also, is KBG susceptible to fungus in PNW because of the water, or of the grass variety please? It seems the newer ones may be better.

I am surprised that Tall Fescue isn't high on people recommendation. Is it not a popular grass type?

While evaluating KBG, I am starting to look at PRG. Seem to be a good option too.

Thank you so much for my many ("dumb") questions. :smile:


----------



## Wolverine (Jan 17, 2018)

KBG with high night time temperatures (65-75) and high humidity = Fungus. My lawn is 90% KBG and i have some signs of fungus at the moment even after applying 2 apps of fungicide. When the temperatures drop in the fall with humidity, the turf will bounce back and be fine. I have successfully over seeded KBG into my existing PRG/KBG lawn. It has taken 2-3 years and i am pleased with the results. PATIENCE is the key with KBG.

1. Soil Test
2. Let your lawn cool for a while. No water or nutrients. slow growth is the key.
3. Round up any unwanted grass, 
4. Apply a full rate of Tenacity. Unwanted grassy weeds will turn white in 2 weeks then spot spray as needed. 
5. De-thatch the lawn.
6. Aerate the lawn.
7. Scalp lawn and collect clippings.
7. Properly cured COMPOST (this is a biggie for proper seedbed). Spread 1/4" -1/2' on entire lawn.
8. Spread seed. KBG will require less than TTTF as it is smaller. Be heavy handed with seed. Lightly rake in.
9. Apply starter fertilizer 1-2 weeks AFTER seeding. This delay will help slow surge growth with existing lawn.

Keep moist and watch grow. Starter fert 30 days after.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

The main problem with kbg west of the Rockies is lack of sun. Kbg loves the sun. East of the Rockies it is great. A lot of grass seed growers are in Oregon.

Pgr does really good in the PNW.


----------



## Shindoman (Apr 22, 2018)

Have to agree with staying away from KBG on this side of the mountains. Doing a PRG blend 
will be the easiest and most trouble free. I suggest adding some sand to your top dress as it helps with drainage with all the rain we get. Looks like you are on the right track so far.


----------



## Rule11 (May 5, 2018)

Patrick_K said:


> @Wolverine and @Rule11, thank you for the advice and information. :beer:
> 
> @Rule11, your lawn is amazing. One issue is my lawn isn't very flat. I plan to level it after the grass has a good footing. At the moment, it's still thin and too much Tall Fescue (which is from my neighbor). I will kill the TF one by one using Roundup. Can you tell me where I can get the VIP 3 PRG please? Want to check out the cost. Thank you.


I get it from a local whole sale dealer that is a friend. But Seed Land.com has it listed. Just google and see what pops up. Sorry for the slow reply. Busy day.

Don't worry about the yard not being flat as you put it. Just spray round up. Water it in good, a week or two later spray again. Just keep mowing low if that is your choice for HOC and just start introducing sand on a yearly basis and it will slowly start to flatten up. That is through a overseed, obviously you could just cut the existing sod and work the underlying soil to get the proper grade then top dress with a sand soil mix and then sand only in future overseed projects. Lots of options. I would just put a lot of thought in up front because it could save you time in the long haul. If I would have found this forum a couple years ago it would have saved me lots of work. But I do love it.



> Here is my soil test result.
> 
> 
> I have just added some N-Ext RGS/MicroGreene/Humic12/Air8 over the weekend. I plan to add some starter fertilizer when I overseed. Hopefully it will bring everything to the right level.
> ...


----------



## Patrick_K (Jul 28, 2018)

Thank you everyone again for the great advice. It seems no one recommends KBG at my location. I will forget that idea.

I am looking to get the SS9000 Perennial Ryegrass Blend from SeedSuperStore.com. There is a 0.12% of weed seed. And overall, most of the RG has some weed seed in it (unlike KBG which are weed free). Is it a concern please? Thanks. :roll:


----------

